# Riello rdb  boiler causing problems -need advice.



## davo (29 Dec 2011)

boiler playing up for about a week goes to lock out i have been able to reset and it will run for a couple hours but now it wont light at all purges but wont fire it does have oil i have changed photocell makes no difference please help.


----------



## Shane007 (29 Dec 2011)

Would need a bit more info. Is it still going to lock out or is it just not starting it's purge sequence.

Generally, lock out is a faulty photocell or a faulty control box.

Is the photocell still clean? What's the pump pressure?


----------



## davo (29 Dec 2011)

sorry mate just noticed your reply.
yes motor runs for a few seconds you but you know how you expect it to fire away but it does,nt pump pressure 8 bar it sprays from jet ok. just didnt want to buy control box and find it was coil or relay or something else.


----------



## Shane007 (29 Dec 2011)

Unplug photocell and see if it still runs without firing. If it goes to lock out then, photocell is faulty. You could also have got a new but faulty photocell.

Check continuity between solenoid coil. If none, then solenoid is faulty.

If you have a friend or neighbour with an RDB, swap the control boxes to check. I am afraid there is not real test for a faulty control box but only to swap one over.

Also make sure pump pressure remains steady and does not flicker.


----------



## davo (29 Dec 2011)

thankyou my friend
i will try this and see how it goes.


----------



## davo (30 Dec 2011)

strange unplugged photo cell and it fired up briefly continuity on solenoid good. Does this point to control box ?.


----------



## Shane007 (30 Dec 2011)

Did you just unplug the photocell from the burner or did you disconnect the leads from inside the control box? If you disconnected the leads from the control box and it went to lock out, then yes it is a faulty photocell.

However, is the boiler a Firebird Environmax HE Condensing boiler? If so, the last few days have been very windy and I would check the very end of the photocell and make sure that it is not black, i.e. the cell itself is clean. It sounds like this is the issue. The Environmax has a design issue that results the in the above symptoms and it is very common problem. It will happen on windy days!


----------



## davo (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks Shane,
Eliminated photo cell and have now changed control box so far so good!
Forgot its a grant multipass 10years old


----------



## Shane007 (31 Dec 2011)

That's good. Glad to be of help.

Control box is one of the components that you cannot test so it is best to eliminate all others before purchasing one.


----------

